# F10 vs clinikill



## hannobal (May 23, 2020)

Hi all,

Is there a major difference between f10 and clinikill for cleaning enclosures and killing viruses present?

The price point is a huge difference.

Thanks.


----------



## Shaggers89 (May 23, 2020)

Not entirely sure but for all my time in the animal industry and for almost all my studies I’ve used F10 it seems to be the standard thing I’ve found


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 23, 2020)

Never believe advertising hype by resellers , go to manufacturers site and found out what you need to know DIRECTLY.

Never heard of Clinikill , but I still have at least 80% of my 200ml bottle of F10sc remaining and so have had no need to get more .

Looking it up


> Pharmachem Clinikill® Concentrate is biodegradable. It should not be used in a manner contrary to the label.
> When diluted to 1:40 (H20) it destroys the micro-organism Escherichia Coli in one minute. When diluted to 1:100 (H20) it will kill E.Coli in ten minutes.
> 
> *Active Constituents:*
> Cationic Alkyl Dimethylbenzyl Ammonium Halide


https://www.pharmachem.com.au/clinikill-disinfectant-cleanser/

And looking at it's MSDS sheet , it's not as safe to use as F10 either.
https://www.pharmachem.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Clinikill-SDS-2017.pdf

Seems a second rate product.

F10 info
https://www.chemicalessentials.com.au/f10-disinfection-and-biosecurity.html

Active ingredients
benzalkonium chloride and polyhexamethylene biguanide. Proven safe around reptiles and people.


----------

